# Millipede diet question



## Julia (Feb 16, 2009)

Ok....I normally feed my millipede baby pieces of lettuce, fruit, cucumber...all that good stuff.  But as I was looking through the fridge yesterday, I came across some bell peppers.  Would bell peppers be harmful to a millipede because of the small amount of that chemical that makes peppers hot?  Bell peppers aren't hot, of course, but I know that chemical is still in there.  Also, how about pickles?  Anything harmful in the spices/vinegar they are made with?


----------



## RoachGirlRen (Feb 16, 2009)

Julia, what species are you feeding? That will help with dietary advice.

I would not feed pickles or anything else drenched in vinegar as it is unlikely to be accepted and likely much too acidic for them to consume without being harmed. Pickles also have a very high sodium content which may be harmful. Normal bell peppers are probably not unsafe, but I am not sure that they would be accepted. Your best bet for almost all millipede species is to provide a constant source of leaf & hardwood litter/mulch, and supplement the diet with some (dark) leafy green vegetables, past-prime fruit/veg, and protien matter. This most closely mimics the natural diet. I am sometimes disagreed with, but I do not advocate any prominent element of fresh produce in the diet of millipedes; they eat chiefly organic decaying matter and IMO should be provided as much in captivity, with fresh greens/fruit/veg primarily a supplementary feeding for moisture and variety.


----------



## Julia (Feb 16, 2009)

I am feeding a baby A. gigas (African giant).  He's pushing .75" right now.  

I didn't really think pickles would be too great of an idea, but didn't know exactly why they might be harmful.  As far as leaf litter, I am waiting until the trees around here actually get some leaves that I can collect and bring inside so I can let them rot in a more controlled environment.  (I don't dare trust anything I find on the ground outside my apartment...I know they use sprays on the lawn.)

Thank you for the help.  I've only had the little guy for a month and I'm still experimenting with what he will and will not eat.


----------



## fluffyleopard (Jul 17, 2009)

*Babies*

I haven't had too much experience with millipede care, but I have two of my own, so I thought I'd give my little bit of knowledge to you. 

My Ivory millipedes are very particular about what they like. About the bell peppers, I feed small bits of green pepper maybe once a week and my millipedes like it. They have had no health problems yet. I also suggest bok-choy, my millies love it for some reason. 

I must be doing something right because I discovered yesterday that I have about 100-200 brand new baby millipedes crawling all over my tank and I have had my adults for 4 months.


----------



## Julia (Jul 19, 2009)

My dear little milli has grown to about 2" by now.    I've been feeding her oak leaf litter (taken from the garden of a coworker....a vegan lady....no pesticides used there) and veggie scrap from my own dinners.  Pictures of the milli are available in my picture thread.  <end shameless plug>  

You have hundreds of new millipedes?  I'm jealous!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

